# Game 5: Miami vs. Dallas (11/11)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(4-0)

vs.









Dallas Mavericks
(4-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:
Miami Heat: 110
Allas Mavericks: 99


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

finleys not playin.............


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AllStarWade</b>!
> finleys not playin.............


true--probably Stack in his spot


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Sadly these two teams are not the same like last year. Last year's win against them was one of the most emotional wins ever!

Anyways as for matchups, I can see that maybe Dirk will be put in center position so that he can draw Shaq out of the paint. If so then I think a better person to put on Dirk would be Doleac. But I'm not coach, so whatever.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tough tough game with very difficult matchups

thank god we are at home, where I think we can pull one off

107-105 Heat

could very easily go the other way though


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

last year was AWESOME i was goin nuts when skip hit that 3.... 

if orlando can beat them we should be able to right??


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is by far the toughest game of our young season. 

I'm looking foward to seeing Devin Harris who I think is this year's Dwayne Wade.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

106-103 HEAT win!!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Charlotte beated Orlando, Orlando beated Dallas, Charlotte beated Miami in preseason.

hmm i wont make predictions because to me that is bad luck and i want to Heat to win this game.

Mavs are full with scorers and have made a very nice job by the signing of Dampier.

Dampier average agaisnt Shaq something like 7ppg and 7rpg.

I think the departure of Nash hasnt been much damage like suggested they have a rookie who is a contender for ROY and Terry who last year average about 17ppg. Then there is last year 2 top rookies in Daniels and Howard.

Our role players have to step up to win this game.


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

shaqs gonna have to get 25+ for us to win i think.... we could get by the wiz without him doin much but dallas has so much offense........


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*First must win of the regular season*

If the Heat lose this game, the first 4 games really don't mean as much because of who the Heat played. If this team wants to be considered for real and one of the elite teams in the League, they have to beat the Mavs at home without 1 of their top scorers. They have to make a statement that the better teams in the League should expect to lose when they enter Wade County! Shaq must be MDE, which he showed signs of on Tuesday night. They must control the boards, and D these boyz up! I would like to see Shaq go for 28-13-4-4, and the Heat win by 10!:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're playing awful to start the game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

terrible start


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yikes....wade with 2 fouls already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this is as bad a start as we could have possibly had....Wade with 2 offensive fouls, Nowitzki on fire and there whole team hitting everything while we r throwin up bricks:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jones is back to building brick houses in downtown miami....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dont know whats worse. the 2 fouls on wade or the double dribble on marquis daniels that wasnt called???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant hit a shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

y dont they ever miss?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

weather their run and make our own run right back at em


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully we cut it below 10 before the quarter ends


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools for 3!!!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Damn I was about to predict a Miami win before I realized this game had already started.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

28% to there 73% for the quarter is quite hard to weather, but hopefully they wont keep this up the whole game....and neither will we!


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

lol my mavs doing it big!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dallas was up huge last year too and we beat them in OT... how does devin harris get 2 calls on wade? awful


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how could we leave daniels that open


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PLAY DEFENSE AND WE'RE IN THE GAME....DAMN


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow.....no call on Haslem, then they call that on Keyon????


what game are these guys watching?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to slow the game down.....we cant have dallas running the whole game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

atleast Dools and UD have come to play tonight, as for the rest of the players, hurry up and get here the game started 15 mins ago!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Takeit2dahouse,

look who's in there guarding shaq....lol....the future of KVBL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nows our chance! feed Diesel NOW!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hahahaha 3 fouls in 1 minute for Mbenga :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gotta knock em down from the line the rest of the half...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Bradley and Mbenga are fouling machines


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the and 1 dunk over a walking stick


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

stupid tech on malik......damn, we down by 10 and u do that?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WHAT THE **** ARE WE DOING ON DEFENSE?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

somebody



guard




terry


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dissapointed so far.

zero defense!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're getting stuck on screen and rolls (not shaq) and not switching quick enough....they make the extra pass and the guy is wide open

tired legs or poor execution....one of the other, or both


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

guard the damn perimeter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** defense...


you see that dunk by DWADE???


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

get eddie back out there to defend the outside shot. what the hell, dallas has to start missing soon right?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah nice dunk by Wade but i rather see DEFENSE and winning this game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i dont think our defense is as bad as the score says.. dallas is making shots, even nowitski's desperation 3 was a swish.. cant do much about that.. someone in his face too..
they have to start missing


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how are we letting Daniels kill us


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if Dirk misses, it's a foul....

this is pathetic


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> how are we letting Daniels kill us


Everyone on they're team is killing us!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dont blame the refs

its not them, its our awful defense this far


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Devin Harris gets more respect from the refs than half our team....pathetic


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Someone needs to step the **** up and help Wade!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i agree WSE.

but that dunk by wade was awesome.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hack a shaq


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

We have to slow the game pace down, and go to Shaq more and more.


They really are red hot though.

I feel bad having Dirk+Daniels in my fantasy league...   


We are scoring alright though...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How was Wade not fouled in the paint???

WTF!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow

CALL A ****ING FOUL


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haha

they spelled Melo's name wrong


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The refs wont give Shaq any calls!!!

They havent all season!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...we are giving away points with these techs


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I know they are shooting lights out..but these refs are ridiculous.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe the refs will get the message that 

"REFS YOU SUCK"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

it aint the refs!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> it aint the refs!


our D sucks, but so do those refs


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> it aint the refs!


The Mavs are red hot but its the refs too!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

a couple questionable calls, but that was definately a push on shaq


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nice second effort by UD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

so.......did the tip by Udon count?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i thought it was good, but they just said it doesnt count


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> so.......did the tip by Udon count?


nope...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

nice efort by Haslem but it was disallowed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: Miami fans *****ing about Shaq not getting calls.. :rofl:

It's not the refs fault Miami has gave up 72 first half points.. Then again 59 points in a first half is great in itself. Dallas is just playin better


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Dallas is just playin better


no doubt


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> :laugh: Miami fans *****ing about Shaq not getting calls.. :rofl:
> 
> It's not the refs fault Miami has gave up 72 first half points.. Then again 59 points in a first half is great in itself. Dallas is just playin better


no doubt


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> :laugh: Miami fans *****ing about Shaq not getting calls.. :rofl:
> 
> It's not the refs fault Miami has gave up 72 first half points.. Then again 59 points in a first half is great in itself. Dallas is just playin better


obviously

Dallas came out shooting like 70%
we had open shots, and didnt knock em down

now we're tryign to run and gun (no Shaq involvement)

I saw, the keys for the 2nd half from coach Shaq_Diesel:

1. Make it a half court game
2. PLAY DEFENSE
3. Play basketball, ignore the refs (4 techs in the 1st half?)
4. Work the ball on offense, and their D falls apart (no more quick shots)


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

72 points! 

Dallas is just a bad matchup for us IMO. The Mavs are scoring at will out there. No one can guard Dirk on our team. 

On the bright side, our offense looks solid.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

SVG better be giving them one hell of a speech at halftime...we have to slow down the game, and play DEFENSE


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 72 points!
> 
> Dallas is just a bad matchup for us IMO. The Mavs are scoring at will out there. No one can guard Dirk on our team.
> ...


dirk gives anyone matchup fits man. put a smaller guy on him and he posts em up and fades away shooting over the top of them. Put a slower big guy on him and he just dribbles around them, gets to the hole and scores, is fouled or hits a jumper. there's no way to stop him. you just gotta hope he misses his shots


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

and this is what doesn't make any sense to me. whenever the mavs screen n roll dirk sets the screen and NO ONE SWITCHES TO PICK HIM UP. he's been open all night with that play. how can you FORGET TO GUARD DIRK?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

let dirk get his points, we have to stop marquis from socring 30 like he did last year on us


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> SVG better be giving them one hell of a speech at halftime...we have to slow down the game, and play DEFENSE


**** THAT!!!

He needs to get Riles to come into practice tomorrow and put these guys through 4-5 hours of rigorous defensive drills!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we are still VERY much in this game


if we play D, we can come back this quarter


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Mavs shot 61% from the field and 75% from 3pt land in the 1st half!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good halftime adjustments Stan

it shows.....:sigh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow....we are still leaving daniels open


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. needs to *STOP* shooting!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie cant hit anything, at all


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

at all


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if he's open, he has to shoot it......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no defense at all


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> let dirk get his points, we have to stop marquis from socring 30 like he did last year on us


you sure about that pal? :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and i guarantee this....

we're now gonna become the "most overrated team in the NBA" from half this site b/c this is what they've wanted to see all year...just ignore it b/c you'll realize that most of those people are obviously not fans


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> and i guarantee this....
> 
> we're now gonna become the "most overrated team in the NBA" from half this site b/c this is what they've wanted to see all year...just ignore it b/c you'll realize that most of those people are obviously idiots


yep. happened when the mavs were 4 and 0 and then we lost to the magic on the second game of a back to back game that went into ot.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're not even guarding Dirk and Quis!!!

Why even play???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

this is so f**king gay......ah well, Spurs tomorrow right?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the Hawks can win alot of games if they shoot 65%

it's not even funny, we caught them on the wrong night....we'll see what happens next time


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NOTE:

Shaq is shooting a high % from the FT line than Eddie Jones is from the field


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. is 1-11 and missing wide open shots!!!

STOP SHOOTING and get other people involved!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> E.J. is 1-11 and missing wide open shots!!!
> 
> STOP SHOOTING and get other people involved!!!


you can't tell a shooter to stop shooting the ball


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> you sure about that pal? :laugh:


i repeat. you sure about that?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stan,

They shot us out of the zone D in the 1st damn quarter.....how long will it take you to realize we need to man up b/c they are knocking down their shots?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Mavs arent missing anything. It's impossible to beat anyone that shoots like this, let alone the Mavs.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> you can't tell a shooter to stop shooting the ball


U can when we're down by 20pts in the 3rd and hes 1-11 andmissing wide open shots!!!If he trys to shoot his way out of the slump we're gonna lose by 35pts!!!

Get Person,Sual and D-Jones in the game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> U can when we're down by 20pts in the 3rd and hes 1-11 andmissing wide open shots!!!If he trys to shoot his way out of the slump we're gonna lose by 35pts!!!
> ...


if Wade shot 1-11, would you take him out? or tell him to stop shooting the ball?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WE'RE ON A RUN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Diesel playin well at the moment, keep feedin him


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone remember how Marquis Daniels killed us last time we played the Mavs?

Maybe he just likes beating up on us


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Anyone remember how Marquis Daniels killed us last time we played the Mavs?
> 
> Maybe he just likes beating up on us


he's from orlando so he has alot of family and friends in the stands tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Anyone remember how Marquis Daniels killed us last time we played the Mavs?
> 
> Maybe he just likes beating up on us


or maybe it's because damon jones is guarding him........i'd put Caron on him if we had him, we just have nobody to match up on him besides Jones (can't stop anyone tonight) and Wade


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

stupid foul...we are making a run than shaq does that :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> if Wade shot 1-11, would you take him out? or tell him to stop shooting the ball?


I'd tell him to stop taking jumpers (cuz they're not falling) and to drive to the basket!!!

Even when E.J. takes it to the rim he misses!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> stupid foul...we are making a run than shaq does that :upset:


he's gonna play regardless of foul trouble with this deficit....it's a dumb foul, but do u think Bradley pushes on Shaq like that every play?


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> or maybe it's because damon jones is guarding him........i'd put Caron on him if we had him, we just have nobody to match up on him besides Jones (can't stop anyone tonight) and Wade


or maybe it's because we're just good?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

oh this sucks


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Believe it or not we are still in the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> or maybe it's because we're just good?


no....Damon is alot smaller than Marquis....he shots it right over him


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

dooling ran into dirk:upset:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Daniels and Dirk are unstoppable tonight

bright spots for us:
Diesel with his first double double as a heat
Dooling off the bench has been solid
Wade played alright.....theres still a quarter to turn it around though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

only down 13...

good no call on Dirk on that last shot


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> no....Damon is alot smaller than Marquis....he shots it right over him


oh ok. so the mavs aren't good then? i mean you're comparing them to the hawks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sual has been firing bricks the last couple of games


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> oh ok. so the mavs aren't good then? i mean you're comparing them to the hawks.


no, you dont understand my point

If you shoot 65%+, even the Hawks can win games....

I think we're a better team, you're just shooting the ball lights out tonight....


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> only down 13...
> 
> good no call on Dirk on that last shot


if I know nellie he's saved booth and dampier to foul shaq this quarter. booth only has one foul. he might start the fourth quarter at center for the mav


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> no, you dont understand my point
> ...


lol! :laugh: 

besides wade and shaq you guys have nobody man. just remember. finley aint even playing or it'd be even worse


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> if I know nellie he's saved booth and dampier to foul shaq this quarter. booth only has one foul. he might start the fourth quarter at center for the mav


Shaq is shooting FTs alot better than EJ is shooting from the field...at this point...we might see a hack-a-Eddie strategy


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

No doubt that the Dallas are better team right now and are playing excellent.

I just Hate EJ now.

Rasual has been inconsistent so far, i wouldnt mind having Glen around if he gets cut.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> lol! :laugh:
> ...


yea we have nobody.....watch the game and learn something


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> besides wade and shaq you guys have nobody man. just remember. finley aint even playing or it'd be even worse


i think Daniels is better than Finley right now.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> no, you dont understand my point
> ...


Exactly!!!

They're red hot tonight but they couldnt buy a bucket against the Magic the other night!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

id rather have finley in there than daniels, give finley the minutes he wont be half as bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wade hasnt been all there tonight, he had a nice seconmd quarter but we need more from him at the moment


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

when you got Dirk hitting 95% of his 18 foot fade away jumpers, you know it's not your night to win................


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!
> ...


that's because the mav got into orlando at 4 am in the morning on the second game of a back to back. they are averaging 107 points a game dude. THIS IS NORMAL! lol


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

wade has to stop hesitating on those mid range and long range shots... whenever he just pulls up he hits them.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think Dirk could make his shots blindfolded tonight......

he is that on right now. Its amazing to see anybody make the shots he has tonight


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> when you got Dirk hitting 95% of his 18 foot fade away jumpers, you know it's not your night to win................


lol stop making excuses man. your team is just getting embarrassed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> i hate to tell you dude but the mavs are averaging 107 points a game *and are only shooting 42 percent as a team. * Give my team props for dismantling ya squad



Thank you for proving my point

42%----->60-70%

thats the difference between a win and a loss tonight

*This proves to everyone that you have no clue what you're talking about and your basketball knowledge is close to nothing...

Realize that your team is shooting 20% higher than their season average...thats a big part of why you are winning*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

checkmate

game: shaq_diesel


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and they haven't shot it well and if they are putting up 107 then then what do you expect when they make MORE of their shots? LOL that's common sense. either way it goes your team is getting dismantled. i know you're upset but take the L like a man


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> either way it goes your team is getting dismantled. i know you're upset but take the L like a man


any team that faced the mavs the way they have played tonight would have lost


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

75% is NORMAL?????

WTF lets just hand the Mavs the championship right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> and they haven't shot it well and if they are putting up 107 then then what do you expect when they make MORE of their shots? LOL that's common sense. either way it goes your team is getting dismantled. i know you're upset but take the L like a man


do you understand the difference of 42% to 65%?


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

and the mavs are only shooting 55 percent now. thing is YOUR TEAM is shooting 39 percent from 2 land and 68 from da line. the 39 percent is what the mavs have been allowing teams to shoot all year.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> do you understand the difference of 42% to 65%?


do yo uunderstand that if a team is scoring 107 shooting 42 percent and are now shooting 55 percent that they will prolly score more points? maybe if you refreshed ya screen you'd know that the mavs percentage has dropped 10 points since then.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

oh no...........  

PLEASE:uhoh: :sour:


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

wade hurt

gnite heat fans.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is hurt...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> do yo uunderstand that if a team is scoring 107 shooting 42 percent and are now shooting 55 percent that they will prolly score more points? maybe if you refreshed ya screen you'd know that the mavs percentage has dropped 10 points since then.


When you start to understand the game of basketball, talk to me...until then...stay quiet...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

uh oh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

twisted ankle is my call......he walked off on it, so i doubt he sprained it


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:no:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

lets go get Craig Sager out there to tell us whats up with DWade


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> When you start to understand the game of basketball, talk to me...until then...stay quiet...


the mavs are shooting 57 percent as a team now that they made their last 3 shots. do you need proof?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/gameupdate?gameId=241111014&refresh=30


you can't leave the mavs open and your team has done it all night. blame your teams ****ty defense against the pick n roll. so dead all this 20 percentage points higher talk. 

your team is getting dismantled. you're upset

but the only thing i need to understand that your team is getting MOLLY WHOPPED


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> the mavs are shooting 57 percent as a team now that they made their last 3 shots. do you need proof?
> ...


you've made alot more shots with a hand in your face...everything is dropping....

realize it


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> you've made alot more shots with a hand in your face...everything is dropping....
> ...


lol even heat fans on this board are saying that your team has left quis and dirk open all night. stop the nonsense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> lol even heat fans on this board are saying that your team has left quis and dirk open all night. stop the nonsense


I know they've had open shots, but they've hit alot more tough shots with a hand in their face...good D....but they hit the shot


if you shoot 60-70%, you won't lose....I can almost gaurantee you that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sprained Left Ankle for Wade


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> lol even heat fans on this board are saying that your team has left quis and dirk open all night. stop the nonsense


just quit it man.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

nice hand in dirks face on that wide open three. 41 for dirk. he's almost outscored shaq and wade combined


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

freakin doleac stepping on wade... thats all we needed tonite.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm setting a rule for this forum:

If you don't have basketball commonsense, you can't act like you do. 

I don't mind casual fans coming here to talk basketball, but don't sit here and talk like you know the game when you don't.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

any idea how serious the injury is? will he miss tomorrows game?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this mavs team would have beat the 96 bulls tonite.. lets just hope dwyane plays tomorrow night.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i blame EJ..

Just cut and get Shandon Anderson.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

dan dickau!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> i blame EJ..
> 
> 
> Just cut and get Shandon Anderson.


:no:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have Sa tomrrow, Mil for a couple games, Minny, and other tough games coming up. and wade is hurt :upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yes i know EJ has being our leading scorer for 4 years but i blame him for this lose and i really am starting to dislike him. He is good guy but he is not that good of shooter. Atleast give Person the chance to play minutes.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yes i know EJ has being our leading scorer for 4 years but i blame him for this lose and i really am starting to dislike him. He is good guy but he is not that good of shooter. Atleast give Person the chance to play minutes.


Person stinks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> yes i know EJ has being our leading scorer for 4 years but i blame him for this lose and i really am starting to dislike him. He is good guy but he is not that good of shooter. Atleast give Person the chance to play minutes.


you're crazy....WES? Our D is bad now.....can u imagine Wes in there?


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

THE HEAT HAVE A GOOD TEAM MAN. every team loses eventually. I still think yall are at least a 2 seed in the east. Yall gotta get more production outta eddie though


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

person has been inconsisted but if you give Person the ball EJ has had i rather see him shooting it.

1-12?

Why did we brought Person if he aint going to receive minutes.

He is one of the purest shooters in NBA.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> person has been inconsisted but if you give Person the ball EJ has had i rather see him shooting it.
> 
> 1-12?
> ...


Wang is a great shooter too. You want to give him minutes?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

but come on Person is a much better player.

i just think Person should get decent minutes and Dooling which looks like he is deserving it.


Any info on Wade?
i am more worry about Wade than this loss.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Any info on Wade?
> i am more worry about Wade than this loss.


as am I. I aint gonna sleep tonight until i hear an update. Its the only thing i worry about. Any team that faced dallas would have lost tonight. Not that big of a deal to me. But we need Wade, especially in the stretch we have coming up


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Like I said in the offseason, instead of wasting the LLE on Person(who is a minimum player to begin with), they should've used it on a player like Rodney White.

White would've competed with, if not beat out Rasual for the starting SF spot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rasual has 1 horrible game and we are burning him at the stake...

he's still a young guy, remember that, he's learning how to be a starter in this league....

give the kid a chance, he's gonna have a bad game from time to time


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

some of you guys are over reacting.. NO ONE would have beat them tonite. the pacers just got blown out at home by the CLIPS. some nights it's not ur night. everyone on the mavs hit easy shots, tough shots, they just didnt miss, and we lost. 
the only important thing here is wade's ankle. i doubt he will play tomorrow night either.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> some of you guys are over reacting.. NO ONE would have beat them tonite. the pacers just got blown out at home by the CLIPS. some nights it's not ur night. everyone on the mavs hit easy shots, tough shots, they just didnt miss, and we lost.
> the only important thing here is wade's ankle. i doubt he will play tomorrow night either.


the pacers got blown out by the clips without ron artest. you left that KEY STAT out. The mavs scored 6 more points than their SEASON AVERAGE SO FAR. Teams have been shooting 39 percent against them. You team shot 37 percent. right on target. NO ONE HAS BROKEN 100 on the mavs yet.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> the pacers got blown out by the clips without ron artest. you left that KEY STAT out. The mavs scored 6 more points than their SEASON AVERAGE SO FAR. Teams have been shooting 39 percent against them. You team shot 37 percent. right on target. NO ONE HAS BROKEN 100 on the mavs yet.


how many times do we have to say this...

you're team came into the game shooting something around 42% from the field, and you shot around 60% or more all game (brought it down in the 4th with scrubs playing)

That is the key stat in this game...a team who shoots around 60% for a game isn't going to lose very much. It was your night, you won, that's how things work sometimes.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> how many times do we have to say this...
> ...


and maybe if your team played some ****ing d and knew how to defend a simple pick n roll that wouldn't happen. Yall left dirk open all night. Your teams d is trash. Your team shot 39 percent. They were never in the game. you got DOMINATED OFFENSIVELY AND DEFENSIVELY. game over


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> and maybe if your team played some ****ing d and knew how to defend a simple pick n roll that wouldn't happen. Yall left dirk open all night. Your teams d is trash. Your team shot 39 percent. They were never in the game. you got DOMINATED OFFENSIVELY AND DEFENSIVELY. game over


learn the game of basketball and then you can here....until then, your opinion means nothing to me....

all you understand is "Dallas dominated this" "Heat suck" "Dallas is amazing", but when you try and break down the game...you have no clue whats going on, it's obvious to everyone...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> how many times do we have to say this...
> ...


Come on now. I don't like the way kmba goes about making his points but you are making alot of excuses here. You try to make it look like the Mavericks simply had a good shooting night. They have shot the ball over 50% in 4 of 6 games now. They are a good shooting team. Them having a good shooting night is not just some fluke. They also have not allowed any team to shoot over 41% in any game this season.

Yes Dirk made some tough shots in the game. However the Mavericks got alot of open shots in that game as well. They moved the ball well and were very tough on the pick and roll.

The Mavs also defended very well. There is a reason that nobody has shot over 41%, because the Mavs are contesting shots well.

If you want to blame everything on a good shooting game by the Mavs go ahead if that makes you feel better. That's what we do as fans of our team.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Eh, IMO the biggest reason the Heat lost is Dallas came out of the gates with a LOT more intensity and effort than the Heat did. Not sure why the Heat looked so flat, but it took a while for them to get going, and by that time, Dallas was ahead and knew what was working and keep going to it. Heat couldn't adjust OR hit shots.

But that three Dirk hit w/1-2 secs on the shot clock? lol, that's what Dirk does I guess, but man that was a lucky shot.



and even though he didn't have a great game, Haslem keeps showing me a lot and he keeps improving and improving and improving. 

Any update on Wade's ankle?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Devin Harris gets more respect from the refs than half our team....pathetic


He's a great defensive player!:grinning:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> lol! :laugh:
> ...


didnt you guys just get blown out by the magic


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i remember betting a game last year around the all star break. i bet the detroit pistons, at home. no injuries... i was giving almost 20 points. they were playing the Hawks. the Hawks blew them out by 30. the Pistons went on to win the championship. the Hawks at the time had the worst record in the NBA. I believe jason terry was on that hawks team btw. its called a fluke. shooting 60% is an apparition.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> i remember betting a game last year around the all star break. i bet the detroit pistons, at home. no injuries... i was giving almost 20 points. they were playing the Hawks. the Hawks blew them out by 30. the Pistons went on to win the championship. the Hawks at the time had the worst record in the NBA. I believe jason terry was on that hawks team btw. its called a fluke. shooting 60% is an apparition.


First of all the Mavericks shot 52% not 60% and they have done that in 4 out of 6 games so you keep telling yourself that it was a fluke if that makes you feel better.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> 
> didnt you guys just get blown out by the magic


Do you mean the game where we had an overtime game the night before, then got into Orlando at 4:00am then played a 6:00pm game, then shot 29% from the floor and still only lost by 10 pts? Is that the game you are referring to?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Magic game was more of a fluke for the Mavs than the Miami game. They're a better team than Miami, it's as simple as that.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> and maybe if your team played some ****ing d and knew how to defend a simple pick n roll that wouldn't happen. Yall left dirk open all night. Your teams d is trash. Your team shot 39 percent. They were never in the game. you got DOMINATED OFFENSIVELY AND DEFENSIVELY. game over


This was in the Herald today!!!



> ''Dirk was making every shot,'' Nelson said. ``It makes it kind of easy coaching a team that is making all their shots. The Miami Heat defense is very good.''


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> i remember betting a game last year around the all star break. i bet the detroit pistons, at home. no injuries... i was giving almost 20 points. they were playing the Hawks. the Hawks blew them out by 30. the Pistons went on to win the championship. the Hawks at the time had the worst record in the NBA. I believe jason terry was on that hawks team btw. its called a fluke. shooting 60% is an apparition.


sorry nick, normally I could give a crap less about word usage/grammar/etc, but apparition made me chuckle. aberration.

@Dallas fans....nice win and see you Feb 1st. Good luck w/NJ and the Wiz the next couple of days.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all the Mavericks shot 52% not 60% and they have done that in 4 out of 6 games so you keep telling yourself that it was a fluke if that makes you feel better.


you shot 60%+ until DJ Mbenga was playing SG with bum A and bum B off the bench......


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> you shot 60%+ until DJ Mbenga was playing SG with bum A and bum B off the bench......


Since this ridiculous shooting percentage seems to matter to you so much. Why don't we be accurate. When Nowitzki went out of the game, the Mavs were shooting 55% (not 60%+) for the game. The scrubs did manage to lower it down to 52%.

And as I have already pointed out the Mavs shot better than 50% for 4 out of thier 6 games already. So much for a fluke shooting night.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Doggpound</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry nick, normally I could give a crap less about word usage/grammar/etc, but apparition made me chuckle. aberration.
> ...


Maybe the Mavs shooting was A ghostly figure.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

considering how this game has been called, its amazing how ginobili smashes into damon jones going for the steal and no foul is called.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eddie misses layup, 3 spurs touch the ball and its off the heat?!??! wtf?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

wrong thread...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

sorry dogG?pound i type a million mph mistake. i actually got a 620 on my verbal.. back in 1991 when they were real tests


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

haha


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> 
> didnt you guys just get blown out by the magic


Didn't you guys just get blown out by us? :shy: 

I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but thats quite a stupid thing to say


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok go away. you took that out of context completely. if you read the post i was responded to you would see i was simply saying anything can happen on any given night. if you think that's stupid, or not true, you have the right to that opinion but i think no one in this world would agree with you.


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Why are you Miami fans making these excuses? Dallas executed, you didnt. That simple.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why is this thread being continiously bumped....its 2 games ago....how much are we gonna continue to discuss it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

people keep coming in here and saying stuff...not me bumping it up...i'd rather forget about this game


----------

